# Assisted reproduction technology



## cherrill

I am a medical journalist working on an article about IVF for the Daily Telegraph. The piece is based  on a study this week suggesting there may be a slightly increased risk of birth defects after IVF or ICSI. I wish to talk to a couple or woman who is  Either considering IVF - maybe undecided or has had IVF successfully. This is to get the viewpoint of consumers rather than just the experts. If necessary this would be anonymous.
I'm afraid it is quite urgent - I need to speak to someone either today (this evening) or tomorrow morning. If you can help please email me at [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## Sheilaweb

Cherrill

I had successful ICSI treatment, and although I went into treatment knowing that my baby had an increased risk of birth defect, that was a chance I was more than willing to face....besides which the risk was negligible!  I had looked after myself physically and mentally in the run up to treatment, while I was going through treatment, as well as during my pregnancy.... there is only one certainty - and that is there aren't any certainties! 

Going through treatment at 39 years of age, with the prospect of giving birth just shy of my 40th - I was also well aware of my increased risks of carrying a child with downs syndrome - I refused all tests to check for this condition, as I was unwilling to harm my child - my baby was already loved and cherished...and no test result would change that fact.

I was conceived naturally, however I was born very prematurely and had a few 'defects' ..... I wouldn't really  refer to myself as a 'consumer' - I'm a Mother first and foremost - I just happened to require fertility treatment to realise my dream!

Sheila


----------

